
Would you pay 100$ for a can of tomato sauce? - atoko
http://giangonz.com/cio-essays/pagarias-100-por-una-lata-de-salsa-de-tomate/#english
======
LinuxBender
For some reason I can't reach the site, but I can answer the question. No. If
I really wanted tomato sauce that bad, I would grow and jar my own tomatoes.
That was a valuable lesson I learned from family members that lived through
the great depression. They could easily live off their garden if need be.

